# Scott Nitrous 10 Preis?



## Redhead74 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum ich habe da so ein Angebot von meinem Bike Dealer über ein Scott Nitrous 10 mit ner fast neuen Rock Shocks Totem Sun Singel track Felgen neues XT Schaltwerk LX Kurbel 3 Kettenblättern..... Ja sonst ist das bike top in Schuss sehr wenige Kratzer usw.. so nun zu meiner Frage er will dafür noch einen 1000er haben bisi handeln geht noch denk ich mal aber ist es das Geld wert? 
Im Voraus vielen Dank für Antworten.
anbei die Bilder anhängend...

achso sorry wusste nicht wo ich es posten soll


----------



## wookie (29. Juli 2008)

also ich habe ein nitrous 20 mit XT-kurbel, SingleTrack felgen, Ringlè Naben, Marzocchi FR 3 / 150 mm, XT-Schaltung, Hayes HFX, und sonstigem schönen schnick schnack.

bin gerade dabei das für 1200 ins eBay zu stellen.

Somit finde ich den Preis von 1000 bei genannter ausstattung VOLL OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

